

This Website did cost 4.390.000 EUR - franze
http://www.lebensministerium.at/

======
SnaKeZ
This site did cost 45.000.000 EUR (+ 8.000.000 EUR for restyling)

<http://www.italia.it>

~~~
cico71
At least it doesn't have a logo with lens flares....

------
fichtl
it's a news topic in austria ...

[https://www.google.at/search?hl=de&gl=at&tbm=nws&...](https://www.google.at/search?hl=de&gl=at&tbm=nws&q=berlakovich%20homepage)

------
ijly
how do you know?

